# Turning steel vs Aluminum



## dontrinko (Feb 23, 2017)

I have no trouble on my 109 with getting a nice finish with Aluminum but the finish I get with different steels is ugly!   Any hints?   Thanks: Don


----------



## David S (Feb 23, 2017)

Don, what types of steel are you using?  And also what type of lathe tool?  i.e. HSS, carbide or?

David


----------



## Dan_S (Feb 23, 2017)

Aluminum is pretty easy to get a good finish on, only bested by brass in my opinion.

for steel, you have to take all the following into account.

1) the steel grade
2) the tooling
3) feed
4) speed
5) doc


----------



## David S (Feb 23, 2017)

Also perhaps a pic of your set up.  Are you turning a long shaft or something close to the chuck?  Diameter of the work piece may help to determine if deflection is an issue.

David


----------



## dontrinko (Feb 23, 2017)

Short and close to the chuck.  It was a SS rod about 1/4" diameter that I took out of a printer. I ended up doing it on my Taig and it was much better but not as good as aluminum. On the 109 it looked like a steel eating mouse chewed on it as it slowly rotated.  Don


----------



## mikey (Feb 23, 2017)

Don, that printer rod machines like butter. Not sure what grade they use but I love that stuff. As stated, what kind of tool are you using? If HSS, increase your side and end relief to about 16-18 degrees and be sure your back rake is about 12-15 degrees. A nose radius of 1/64" is sufficient to produce a very good finish. I normally finish at pretty high speeds - about 2000 rpm or so.


----------



## dontrinko (Feb 24, 2017)

I tightened the top slide, sharpened the bit and shortened the tool bit in the holder and now it is similar to what I get on the Taig. Thanks for the help.  Don


----------

